# Birchbox April 2016 Spoilers



## sakura33 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sample choice/curated/add ons here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-NrO-bFU6I

I love the boxes and the curated box- think I will go with that....


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 15, 2016)

I like both of the boxes.  Can't you add the curated box for 10.00?


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 15, 2016)

you can usually buy it in the shop around when sample choice is live


----------



## H_D (Mar 15, 2016)

For sure i'm choosing the rms wipes, that is the only thing I'm remotely interested in. The box is super pretty this month. The curated box is boring.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll do the wipes in my main box and the trio in my other box. I might buy the featured box though, I have to see if I have that LG item already.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Mar 15, 2016)

It's hard for me this month. I like briogeo as a brand but not sure if I need that. The tiny palette is cute. And the wipes are enticing. I'd like 3/5 in the curated box and it looks like a good value this month. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 15, 2016)

I think I will once again go with the curated. Laura Geller was on my beauty bucket list of brands to try.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 15, 2016)

Looking forward to trying the wipes! I saw them in a refinery29 article some time ago and was interested. Just wish they'd give more than two! I guess that qualifies as multi use, but barely.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm not interested in the curated box. The sample choices are making me conflicted though. The wipes sound interesting but there's only two of them. I generally prefer makeup samples but the color of the lip product is meh. I'm hoping it's more purple than pink. The hair mask is also okay but I've sampled it before. So I'll probably go for the hair or makeup item. However leaving my boxes to chance has been going pretty well so far.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll probably choose the hair mask on one account and the trio on the other account. I like the curated box, but I don't know if I like it enough to chose it. (The Dr. Jart product seems interesting though!)


----------



## Queennie (Mar 15, 2016)

While probably not the most practical item, I am going to pick the trio. The packaging is cute! The wipes are something I know I probably won't get around to using, and I have tried that hair mask many times (but it is good if anyone was thinking of choosing that).


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 16, 2016)

I like the curated box, but probably will buy it with points and pick either the hair mask or trio as my PYS.


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 16, 2016)

I like the curated box, for once I'm not at all interested in the sample choices.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Mar 16, 2016)

This is the FIRST time in almost a year that I actually want the curated box, which is great since I'm not interested in any of the PYS this time around. Beautiful boxes!!


----------



## Saiza (Mar 17, 2016)

I love the Laura Geller, so I'm going with the curated box.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 17, 2016)

The boxes are super cute this month! I am once again displeased with the sample choice and the curated box. Every month I see them and there is nothing that I'm excited about. I will probably go with the wipes for my PYS.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 17, 2016)

Is it sad that I am more excited for the boxes than the samples that will come in them?


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 18, 2016)

Samples get smaller every month. I received my March box today and they were so tiny, almost all 1 time use :/
The sample choice options also look so small. I miss the good old days of full size/large deluxe PYS.


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 18, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Samples get smaller every month. I received my March box today and they were so tiny, almost all 1 time use :/
> 
> The sample choice options also look so small. I miss the good old days of full size/large deluxe PYS.


I feel like I may be done with BB after my annual sub ends. The sample size and the CS issues are pretty big problems for me, personally.


----------



## awesomegan13 (Mar 18, 2016)

Does anyone know what color the Laura Gellar is? The blushes are on sale during the 21 Days of Beauty and I don't want to purchase a duplicate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 19, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> I feel like I may be done with BB after my annual sub ends. The sample size and the CS issues are pretty big problems for me, personally.


I feel the same, but am only staying for the point system. I have a feeling though they will mess with that soon, too :/


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 19, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I feel the same, but am only staying for the point system. I have a feeling though they will mess with that soon, too :/


Yah, agreed. They stopped doing points for sharing and they stopped giving points for the month-to-month sub. There are fewer discount codes as well. For me, I'm just really tired of dealing with impressively rude CS reps any time I have to email them.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 20, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I feel the same, but am only staying for the point system. I have a feeling though they will mess with that soon, too :/


If they ever got rid of the points system, I would be done so fast. Honestly I like my boxes, but with the samples getting smaller, like teeny tiny smaller, I can't justify anything more then the $5 a month it works out to be after points.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 21, 2016)

awesomegan13 said:


> Does anyone know what color the Laura Gellar is? The blushes are on sale during the 21 Days of Beauty and I don't want to purchase a duplicate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You'll receive either Pink Grapefruit or Tropic Hues.

The boxes are just too pretty this month, I love the box from last year that Rifle Co. so its nice to get another one.


----------



## H_D (Mar 24, 2016)

I agree with y'all- the samples are getting so teeny tiny now and those discount codes are far and few between now. I also don't like the fact that I never get more than 5 items in a box now where I used to get 6-7 at least once in awhile. Once in awhile I'd get a full sized product too and that hasn't happened in a long time, the last one being a mally lipgloss several months ago I believe. I get better and bigger samples in my Mystery Packs than I do my monthly birchboxes! Seriously!  And if they do away with the points or start giving us less points I will be completely done with them too. I already place less orders with them than I used to due to the lack of coupon codes.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 24, 2016)

I agree with those that have said that they will cancel if Birchbox does away with the points system. I feel like the points system is the only reason that I stay with them. When I first started getting birchbox, I absolutely loved it. I remember I actually used to struggle with which PYS to choose because they were all so good and now Idk which one to choose because they are all disappointing. I also felt like I used to get quite a few full sized or even deluxe sized samples and now the samples are so tiny they aren't even worth sending out in my opinion. I just don't understand what has changed with this sub, but it's very disappointing to me. I keep hoping it will get better every month and it never does. If the point system goes that will be my final straw.


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 24, 2016)

I am definitely just getting the curated box- none of the sample choices speak to me and I looked back at my last few months of regular boxes and was kind of whatever about the mystery samples I got. I agree SOME of the samples have been small lately-- but I still feel like 1-2 samples is a deluxe size- I got a huge clay face wash in Feb for example. However, if they do get rid of points I will probably not sub anymore either- but I doubt they will because I am pretty sure that is a huge part of their business model with the subscription.


----------



## Elena K (Mar 25, 2016)

Sample choices look ok to me, not too exiting, not too bad. So, I'm leaving it up to a chance


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 26, 2016)

I thought sample choice was on 25th, but it's not enabled on my account yet. Do you know when it is?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 26, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I thought sample choice was on 25th, but it's not enabled on my account yet. Do you know when it is?


It's the 29th this month


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 27, 2016)

Reija said:


> It's the 29th this month


Thanks @@Reija

I asked the Birchbox CS on Facebook, she said "Early access for Aces begins on 3/28".

Good to know, I don't want to miss the curated box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## everythingandnothin (Mar 28, 2016)

Sample Choice is LIVE for Aces!!


----------



## Brooklyn (Mar 28, 2016)

I chose the curated box- none of the sample choices was calling my name.

How do you choose an add on? This is the second time that I thought I chose an add on but it wasn't added to my box (I made sure that I wasn't billed for it). Do you have  to do something in addition to clicking on the add on?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Do you have to do something in addition to clicking on the add on?


Yes on the top of the page on the right hand side you have click submit for the add-on order to go through


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 28, 2016)

I ended up choosing the rms wipes. I'm interested in trying them.


----------



## Brooklyn (Mar 28, 2016)

Reija said:


> Yes on the top of the page on the right hand side you have click submit for the add-on order to go through


Thanks- I'll try to remember for next time!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 28, 2016)

I picked the curated box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may actually activate my second account after April 1st if the Eyeko code works on resubscriptions.

SPOILER: Juliette revealed on Snapchat that some people will receive pb&amp;j lipstick this month.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks! I chose the curated box...it's all stuff I'll use


----------



## artemiss (Mar 28, 2016)

I bought a curated one with points and chose the hair mask for the PYS. (Said it was out of stock but I was able to add it and buy?  I have all my confirmations, so we shall see I guess?)
I LOVE the RPC boxes, that was one of the only boxes I kept last year when donating to the women's shelter: it looks too pretty on my bathroom shelf holding my unused/unopened samples I have 'queued' for immediate use..(along with with Paris and comic art GB's :wub:   )


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 28, 2016)

Went with curated since it's all stuff I will use.  What happened to the CEW boxes and the limited edition for mother's day?  Feels like they should be coming soon.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 29, 2016)

I chose the curated on one account and the trio on the other. I was going to leave it up to chance, but I love the orange shade in the trio and I figure if the pink doesn't work as a lip product I can use it as a blush. (And I can always use more eyeshadow bases)


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 29, 2016)

I went back and forth between the curated and the makeup wipes, but I ended up choosing the makeup wipes.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 29, 2016)

I chose the trio, I don't know why. I think it was because the thought of trying three products in one was what got me, but I read more on the wipes and those actually sound like something I'd like. Hopefully the curated box will be up for purchase because I use the Marcelle in it already and I love that stuff.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 29, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I picked the curated box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may actually activate my second account after April 1st if the Eyeko code works on resubscriptions.
> 
> SPOILER: Juliette revealed on Snapchat that some people will receive pb&amp;j lipstick this month.


What lipstick is that again? Is it Too Faced or something else? 

Also I think I've decided I'm just going to leave my box to chance again this month.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 29, 2016)

I resubbed just to get the regular box, and then today I resubbed with my second account to get the curated one. They have a code to get it instead of the regular box, so we will see if it actually worked and I get both variations! I want the two different boxes really badly because I love Rifle Paper Co stuff and plan on saving them.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> What lipstick is that again? Is it Too Faced or something else?
> 
> Also I think I've decided I'm just going to leave my box to chance again this month.


It's the Beauty Crop BPJ stick


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 30, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> Went with curated since it's all stuff I will use. What happened to the CEW boxes and the limited edition for mother's day? Feels like they should be coming soon.


The past two years the CEW boxes have come out in August. But you're right, there definitely should be a Mothers Day and/or Spring box coming soon...


----------



## artemiss (Mar 30, 2016)

My curated box I ordered with points came today: I really like the blush, I ended up with the Tropic Hues, and it is primarily a corally color with a gold-tone shimmer. The color seems to last, too, as I can still tell where I swatched it on my arm.

Aside from the Liftra, all the samples were a decent size, too.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 31, 2016)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> What lipstick is that again? Is it Too Faced or something else?
> 
> Also I think I've decided I'm just going to leave my box to chance again this month.


She showed this one: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/the-beauty-crop-pbj-smoothie-stick-guava-nice-day

But I think it was in a lighter shade of pink.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Mar 31, 2016)

If I sign up an alternate account with points, will I get the March or the April box? My main account, i signed up for the curated box, but I really like the PYS box (LOL). Or, maybe I'll just ask my mom what she picked, and steal her box...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 31, 2016)

I ordered the featured box, and it arrived today.





My blush color was Tropic Hues

I also got a mystery sample pack with this order, one of the items they sent me was the Lucky shade of the Manna Kadar lip stain/gloss. I already have this sample from a previous sample choice or box. But the size of the new sample from the sample pack is LARGER than my original sample. And the shades are completely different, despite being the same name.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 31, 2016)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> If I sign up an alternate account with points, will I get the March or the April box? My main account, i signed up for the curated box, but I really like the PYS box (LOL). Or, maybe I'll just ask my mom what she picked, and steal her box...


If this is a brand new account, your first box will be March. But wait until tomorrow and you will get April as your first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 1, 2016)

Did you see this cute April Fools item in the Bonus Shop?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/free-joke-purchase-w-2016


----------



## H_D (Apr 1, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I ordered the featured box, and it arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that is REALLY strange! They are not even close to the same color! WTH?


----------



## mandys (Apr 1, 2016)

ive been so busy I forgot to pick my sample! hope my random box is good. I did order the curated box with points; mostly because I love the designs on the boxes!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 2, 2016)

I think cheat links are up!

I can't freaking believe they're sending more Beaver shampoo and conditioner!!




Second box has all three sample choices in one box, so why bother having me pick? lol


----------



## mandys (Apr 2, 2016)

I got a solid box, not amazing but not terrible (no beaver shampoo!)

Beiogeo hair mask- probably not the pys I would have chosen, but I can always use a hair mask and I loooove this brands leave in conditioner

WEI root purifying mud mask - good product for me I love masks

Obsessive Compulsice Cosmetics liquid lipstick - like the idea of this product but not loving the bright red color

Malin + goetz grapefruit face cleanser (and moisturizer probably a foil)- yay! I wanted this the last time people were getting it

Marcelle micellar solution- ok. Got one in curated box but can def save minis of these waters for travel

All in all I am pretty happy with my box this month


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 2, 2016)

mandys said:


> I got a solid box, not amazing but not terrible (no beaver shampoo!)
> 
> Beiogeo hair mask- probably not the pys I would have chosen, but I can always use a hair mask and I loooove this brands leave in conditioner
> 
> ...


I really like the Marcelle for getting the last bits of makeup off under my neck that I can't really scrub well since it usually soaks my shirt when I'm removing my makeup at night.


----------



## mandys (Apr 2, 2016)

I am happy with my box but dang! Look at this one so many to review and one is the 3 sample makeup!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2016/april-2016-bb4


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 2, 2016)

mandys said:


> I am happy with my box but dang! Look at this one so many to review and one is the 3 sample makeup!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2016/april-2016-bb4


Nice!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 2, 2016)

I got the same as @@Bizgirlva second box posted above.  All 3 sample choices, Malin + goetz moisturier &amp; cleanser and the Amika dry conditioner.  I'm not really sure how I feel about this box.  I guess I might try the sample choice products. 

As for skin care and hair products, I feel like I have too many right now anyway - that's why I picked the makeup trio sample in the first place.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 2, 2016)

I think my box is sucky, but I'm thinking that after 3 years of boxes maybe they're just running out of things to give me, since most of the box combos I've seen have some sort of dupe for me.

-Beaver Shampoo and Conditioner. Meh. It'll get used, but not exciting. 

-Au Naturale Trio. My PYS, excited for this.

-Penhaligon's Levantium perfume. This stuff is almost $200. And it's full of a bunch of notes that I dislike. I don't really mind getting perfume samples, but I want something that smells good. (I hope the rose note is strong.)

-Acure Pore Minimizing Face Scrub. I'm really excited for this. I love Acure and I've never tried this before. 

This box is weird. I love and am super excited for 2/5 products and I'll use the other 3 (I'll probably even trudge through the perfume even if I don't love it.) I love the curated box and I'm wishing I had just stuck with that. Maybe I'm at the point where it needs to just be curated or nothing, since I haven't loved my last 3 or so "mystery" boxes.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like I'm getting...

Beaver shampoo and conditioner. I was mad at first but it looks like it's a protein enhanced duo and I bleach my hair so maybe it'll be okay.

Acure scrub. Fine. Keep sending me d's scrubs and I'll never actually BUY one, Birchbox!

PBJ smoothie stick. Seems interesting!

RMS wipes. This is my PYS and I plan on sticking them in my makeup bag for on the go touch ups.

Probably a 6/10 this month. Better than some but meh.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Apr 2, 2016)

I think recently I complained on an earlier post about my lack of never getting anything but a five item box. So naturally to prove me wrong BB gave me a seven item box this month. They are welcome to prove me wrong some more if they'd like. 

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Coco- I still do not like perfume samples. This one has me on the fence though because I like coconut but hate vanilla scents. 

Acure Organics Pore Minimizing Facial Scrub- I think I'm going to end up owning the entire Acure line due to sub boxes. They are alright though. I don't usually use scrubs on my face but I can always use it as a body scrub. 

POP Beauty Matte Velvet Lipstick Trio- I love matte lipstick but none of the colors are ones I'd ever pick for myself.

Super Goop Daily Correct CC Cream SPF- I love CC and BB creams. I feel my face looks much better wearing them instead of a full face of foundation. I have not tried this one yet but I'm looking forward to it.

Davines Ol All In One Milk- This sounds like something I'd like. It's moisturizing, frizz fighting, and offers UV protection. Now I just have to hope it's not smelly. 

Davines Ol Conditioner- I'm gong to guess this is going to be a foil along with the shampoo

Davines Ol Shampoo-  I don't use shampoo 

Though I'm happy for a box with more items I wish some of them were a little more relevant to me. Overall it doesn't seem like a bad box and most of the items I'm just going to have to try before I decide if I like them or not. From what I've seen of other peoples boxes I would have liked to of tried the Aquareveal because it sounds interesting and the Beauty Crop PBJ Smoothie Stick simply because I've had good luck with that brand. I'm happy I didn't choose a PYS and hopefully some of the interesting items I didn't get this month will be possibilities for next month!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 3, 2016)

I was trying to get down to only one box this month as I'm swamped with samples, but I wanted both Rifle Paper boxes so I chose the curated box on one account (wanted to try or will use everything), and chose the RMS wipes on the other account. I'm getting a seven item box and I'm happy with everything, which is the first time in a while for me!

RMS wipes

IPKN BB cream

Naobay mattifying cream

ACure lip lush

Davines shampoo, conditioner and milk

Just crossing my fingers that this box doesn't change and that the Davines samples aren't all foils. I'm in the market for a new shampoo and conditioner (just bought the hair detox kit too) so I'd like to be able to try these more than one time!


----------



## carothcj (Apr 3, 2016)

Miccarty2 said:


> I was trying to get down to only one box this month as I'm swamped with samples, but I wanted both Rifle Paper boxes so I chose the curated box on one account (wanted to try or will use everything), and chose the RMS wipes on the other account. I'm getting a seven item box and I'm happy with everything, which is the first time in a while for me!
> 
> RMS wipes
> 
> ...


I'm (hopefully) getting the same box! Davines usually sends one deluxe size sample and two foils.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm getting:

Burt's Bees Tinted Lip Balm

RMS makeup remover wipes (my PYS)

Vasanti Brighten Up Face Rejuvenator

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle

Well People Expressionist Mascara

Overall, not a bad box this month. However, I have already gotten both the Vasanti and the Beauty Protector in previous boxes. I like both of the products, but I would prefer to try something new.


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Apr 3, 2016)

7 item box on my random account this month:


Acure organics lip lush - not a gloss person, but full sized item
Juliette has a gun anyway pefume - 100% will enjoy this even on name alone
Vasanti® BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator - has good reviews, excited to try
Supergoop!® Daily Correct CC Cream ​SPF - excited to try it. second Supergoop! product
Davines OI / All in One Milk - neat!
Davines OI / Conditioner - fine since it's a 7 item box
Davines OI / Shampoo - fine since it's a 7 item box


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 3, 2016)

mandys said:


> I am happy with my box but dang! Look at this one so many to review and one is the 3 sample makeup!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2016/april-2016-bb4


Thats the box my spoilers showing! I've always wanted to smell the Juliette has a gun, it has really good reviews on the BB site. Plus the Au Naturale trio set AND the pbj pencil? YAY! The Davines samples will get used, I love the Minu line so much. The Aquareveal sounds interesting, but my face is still healing from the damage the Smashbox primer oil did (broke me out SO BAD), I'm really sticking to what I know works best for my face. Maybe I'll try it out on my neck first. I'm so excited for this months box, I haven't felt the love from BB in forever!


----------



## LizGeary (Apr 3, 2016)

How are youo guys seeing your boxes? Where is the cheat link please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Apr 3, 2016)

LizGeary said:


> How are youo guys seeing your boxes? Where is the cheat link please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2016/4?utm_source=linkshare&amp;utm_medium=affiliate&amp;utm_campaign=TnL5HPStwNw&amp;siteID=TnL5HPStwNw-mn1hIgRjInYwmId.2.VLrg

It updates usually on the first or second of the new month. You can reuse this link next month just change where it says /4 to /5 for May and continue to do so for the following months. These are early cheats and still have the possibility to change before your box is officially revealed to you.


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Apr 3, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> Thats the box my spoilers showing! I've always wanted to smell the Juliette has a gun, it has really good reviews on the BB site.


I feel like everyone from BB is gonna smell the same for a few weeks. I've got the Juliette Has a Gun Not A Perfume sample before, still have a bunch since I don't wear perfume often. It's really high quality and lasts for freaking ages. I legit woke up the next morning and could still smell it before my shower. I'm excited to be getting their Anyway fragrance now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Especially since people call it things like 'nonchalance in a bottle'. Not sure how I feel about it having some musk undertones and unisex bits though. Guess we'll see. Hurry up BB!!


----------



## artemiss (Apr 4, 2016)

I would love a perfume sample, esp the Juliette Has a Gun, but my box on my regular account has
 

Whish Shave Crave (nope)

Beauty Crop Smoothie Stick (nope, Seriously, never tell a beauty box you don't wear something, because you will get it in every box because they must assume you just haven't found the 'right' one yet! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Briogeo Hair mask (my PYS)
RMS Makeup wipe (ok)
Amika Dry Conditioner (to go with 11 million dry shampoos I don't use)

I am glad I ordered the curated box with points, as I REALLY like the Laura Geller blush after wearing it, it is everything I HOPED Nars orgasm would be if it actually showed up at all on my skin tone.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 4, 2016)

I picked the curated box on my second account for the Marcelle and Dr. Jart products (the other items are okay, but repeats, I think I have 2 LG blushed and have given at least one to my nieces.) I picked the make up trio on the other account and ended up with that, the Marcelle, the Dr. Jart, Amika texture spray and Odacite serum. So my boxes are pretty much the same but at least with products that I really wanted.


----------



## Saiza (Apr 4, 2016)

I picked the curated box, because I love Laura Geller blush. I was looking at my past boxes over the years and I regularly used to get 6 or 7 item boxes, but for the last year I've only had 3. Plus I'm getting a lot of the same samples, nothing new and exciting. Also getting hair products for fine/thin hair. I have thick/wavy to curly hair, says it on my profile too. I don't get it.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 4, 2016)

artemiss said:


> Beauty Crop Smoothie Stick (nope, Seriously, never tell a beauty box you don't wear something, because you will get it in every box because they must assume you just haven't found the 'right' one yet! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


I would love to swap for Beauty Crop Smoothie Stick. Please let me know if you're looking for something specific or open for swap at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Apr 5, 2016)

finally a 7 item box! i have been getting 5ers for like +4 months now. I miss having an extra or 2 even if its foil packets lol I need points! I got my eyes on some makeup


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 5, 2016)

Miccarty2 said:


> I was trying to get down to only one box this month as I'm swamped with samples, but I wanted both Rifle Paper boxes so I chose the curated box on one account (wanted to try or will use everything), and chose the RMS wipes on the other account. I'm getting a seven item box and I'm happy with everything, which is the first time in a while for me!
> 
> RMS wipes
> 
> ...


I got this a year ago or so, and the milk was a very deluxe size and the shampoo/cond were foils. The milk lasted forever- it was a really huge sample


----------



## artemiss (Apr 5, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I would love to swap for Beauty Crop Smoothie Stick. Please let me know if you're looking for something specific or open for swap at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would be open to that, do you have a trade list anywhere?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 5, 2016)

artemiss said:


> I would be open to that, do you have a trade list anywhere?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have an MSA swap profile (http://swap.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/user/11780/profile). I just moved across the country, so it is not up to date, but I will do my best to organize it soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 5, 2016)

MUT also has a swap section where you can list your swaps. It's good to have them on both MSA and MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Here is where you can post your trade list https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/320-subscription-box-swaps-post-member-trade-lists-here/


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 5, 2016)

Reija said:


> MUT also has a swap section where you can list your swaps. It's good to have them on both MSA and MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here is where you can post your trade list https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/320-subscription-box-swaps-post-member-trade-lists-here/


Thanks @@Reija I will list here as well as soon as I settle down. I was too lazy to write all of them down, so MSA came easy when I started  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Apr 5, 2016)

I will be getting:

Briogeo Don't Despair, Repair! Hair Mask - Pretty nice mask! Have sampled many times and glad to again

Au Naturale Cosmetics Trio Set - Thought that this PYS was super cute, hopefully it will be functional too!

rms beauty The Ultimate Makeup Remover Wipes - Super disappointing to be getting makeup removers in a subscription, and certainly even more as a sample. I guess these will be good for travel or swap

MALIN + GOETEZ Vitamin E Face Moisturizer - Hoping this is a good size, I've liked products from this brand

MALIN + GOETEZ Grapefruit Face Cleanser - Hopefully this isn't a foil packet that comes with the moistureizer, I think that a grapefruit cleanser would be fun to use in the morning though!
amika Silken Up Dry Conditioner - Like the dry shampoo, excited about this one

While not as exciting as last month for me, it is still a ok box for me. You can't always have great months anyways!


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 5, 2016)

Queennie said:


> I will be getting:
> 
> Briogeo Don't Despair, Repair! Hair Mask - Pretty nice mask! Have sampled many times and glad to again
> 
> ...


The moisturizer is a foil and the cleanser is a really nice tube! (I think it's .5 oz or 1 oz.)


----------



## artemiss (Apr 5, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I have an MSA swap profile (http://swap.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/user/11780/profile). I just moved across the country, so it is not up to date, but I will do my best to organize it soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Apparently that one is invite only, and although i have an account, I've never received an invite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box has yet to ship, though, so there is plenty of time to sort it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 6, 2016)

artemiss said:


> Apparently that one is invite only, and although i have an account, I've never received an invite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My box has yet to ship, though, so there is plenty of time to sort it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Once you register for the MSA swap it puts you into waitlist. You can email Liz ([email protected]) she will take you off of the waitlist. I remember it happened to me when I signed up, but once Liz received my email she approved my membership.

Can you see my list without registering?

I still don't know what will be in my second box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Apr 7, 2016)

I am getting:

My Daughter Fragrances Bloom 23

The Beauty Crop PBJ Smoothie Stick

Briogeo Don’t Despair, Repair! Deep Conditioning mask

REN Keep Young and Beautiful Instant Firming Beauty shot

Marcelle 3-in-1 Micellar Solution

I am excited about it all, minus the perfume, I don't like getting perfume.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Apr 7, 2016)

My box is delivered already! Buuuuuuut, it's snowing and I don't want to go to the mailbox LOL I got the curated box this time; I'm stealing my mom's box (just the box, I love Rifle paper &amp; Co!). My mom's samples per her spoiler page:

-POP eyeshadow trio

-Burt's Bee's tinted lip balm (which I may steal)

-PYS wipes

-Briogeo deep conditioning mask (she doesn't use, which means it's mine)

-Tocca hand cream (depending on scent, I may steal this too)

So, apparently, I'm going to get most of my mom's box, score!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 7, 2016)

I ended up with:

English Laundry Perfume sample

The Beauty Crop PBJ Smoothie Stick

Dr Jart Contour Cream

The Trio sample set

Davines all in one milk

Davines Shampoo

Davines Conditioner

I'm okay with that box, I like the Davines product line and I feel like the samples are all things I will actually use.

My second account has the curated box.

It's horrible but I was tempted to sub with a 3rd just to get the Rifle Co GWP notebook set.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Seems like everyone is getting great boxes. I'm trying to stay spoiler free. I'm so attempted to look in my account but haven't so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 9, 2016)

Yay! My second box is finally revealed, I'm getting a 7 item box, including the Beauty Crop PBJ lipstick plus the Eyeko eyeliner GWS, I love Birchbox!  :wub:


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2016)

I just got my box. The RMS wipes were my sample choice. Overall I'm happy with the box. I love Amika so I'll use the texturizing spray for sure. Here is a picture


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh hoola I'm jealous!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 10, 2016)

Reija said:


> I just got my box. The RMS wipes were my sample choice. Overall I'm happy with the box. I love Amika so I'll use the texturizing spray for sure. Here is a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your box looks great @@Reija, hope you enjoy all of them a lot. How is "dew the hoola"?


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 10, 2016)

That Hoola looks so cute!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 10, 2016)

The Dew the hoola is interesting. I tried it on the back of my hand and it felt and looked really nice. It looked really natural with no shimmer. The instructions say to use it on bare skin or over the foundation. It has a floral scent. It's not a product I thought I would use or need but now I'm intrigued. I prefer powder bronzers but this is really nice I might have to get the full size at one point.


----------



## aaclever (Apr 10, 2016)

The last couple of my boxes have been a dud.. while everyone has been getting 6 or 7 items I've been stuck at getting five. My box this month isn't any better I'm getting:

Beaver shampoo and conditioner

Acure pore minimizing scrub

Au naturale trio- my pys

Penhaligon’s Levantium Eau de Toilette

I'll end up using everything but the perfume just nothing fun and exciting!


----------



## inimitable_d (Apr 10, 2016)

I picked the curated box this month - a first for me.  I really want to try the Laura Gellar blush, and I'm in need of a new volumizing spray.  I already have tons of hand cream but I think Tocca is a good brand, and I can always use a cleanser/makeup remover.  I'm not sure about the contour cream - I think I'll judge once I get it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 10, 2016)

aaclever said:


> The last couple of my boxes have been a dud.. while everyone has been getting 6 or 7 items I've been stuck at getting five. My box this month isn't any better I'm getting:
> 
> Beaver shampoo and conditioner
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I won't reactivate my second sub. And why I chose the curated. Although they can't really send me more beaver stuff unless this is a slight variation from the kind they sent last year. I wasn't blown away by the sample choices this month either.


----------



## aaclever (Apr 11, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> This is exactly why I won't reactivate my second sub. And why I chose the curated. Although they can't really send me more beaver stuff unless this is a slight variation from the kind they sent last year. I wasn't blown away by the sample choices this month either.


That's the thing I got the Beaver shampoo last year, its a different type!  Ive been a subscriber for over 2.5 years. Don't want to loose my ace status, or I would re sub


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 13, 2016)

I got one of my boxes yesterday!



The beaver shampoo and conditioner are pretty good sizes, but I'm trading them to someone who loves them.

I've already tried the bb cream in another box before, I think Allure (formally known as sample society) and I like it, so that's cool, but a new product to try would have been cooler.

The lip pencil is full size, so that's always great, but I haven't opened it yet.

The wipes were my sample choice but I don't dig them, well maybe they're just different than I expected. They smell SO good, like you could eat them, but I don't know if mine were "dried out" or if they are just like that, the package seems they suggest kind of warming them up since coconut oil gets solid in cooler temps. I wonder if that made my wipe stiff? 

I don't necessarily feel like these were superior at getting my make up off (compared to say my Yes to Coconut wipes) but they are good for leaving your face feeling nice an moisturized, almost to the point that I didn't feel like I need to add any moisturizer later on, but I like to take my make up off, apply treatments then follow up with moisturizer. I feel like the wipes left my face semi-coated with the oil and wouldn't allow my acne treatment to penetrate. 

I'm getting two more wipes in my second account, even though I picked the trio. So I might just swap them or give them to my sister to try.  

Those of you who go the wipes, what do you think of them? Am I being weird?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 13, 2016)

Swap thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/140987-birchbox-april-2016-swaps/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2419433


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 13, 2016)

Got my box today:

The Beaver shampoo and conditioner. I got the other S &amp;C duo in this brand last year, and it's ok. I thought it was pretty comparable to Pantene products. But seriously, how ridiculous is this brand name? "Beaver" shampoo, really? Is that the best the marketing department could do? First of all, there's the unfortunate connotation that would have every 13 year snickering (and me, since I have around the same maturity level), but with that aside, what were they going for, with "Beaver?" The hard-working, industriousness we associated with beavers? I know beaver pelts were a thing once, and perhaps still are in some places, but I never thought of their hair as soft and silky. I know I'm way overthinking here, but this name choice has baffled me for a year now.

The Au Naturelle trio: the pans in this trio are super narrow. It makes the blush hard to use. The ivory eyeshadow didn't show up on my lids (until it creased within half an hour). I noticed the blush and eyeshadow have the exact same ingredients, so the shadow could be used as a highlighter, perhaps, if the sample palette was easier to use. The lipstick shade in Sangria (really the only reason I chose this as sample choice) is really pretty though, with decent color payoff.

The Accure scrub: it will eventually get used. Whatever.

The Penhaligon's Levantium fragrance: Oh my God. This is even more oppressively headache-inducing than Harvey Prince's "Sincerely." This is the review I left on birchbox (and I really hope they let it post):

"Remember that time your grandma spilled her entire whiskey sour on her polyester pantsuit, soaking all the loose honey-lemon throat lozenges and menthol cigarettes in the blazer pocket, and then you spent the whole 2 hour car trip back from your sister’s karate competition squished in the backseat next to grandma, trying not to gag from the cloying, vaguely medicinal musty stench? That’s exactly what this fragrance reminds me of, except it’s somehow even worse."

So....this was not my best month. I'm in a year sub through November, otherwise I would seriously think about taking a break from BB for awhile.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 13, 2016)

(I just reread my previous post, and it sounds more Andy Rooney-esque than I meant it to. I'm disappointed in my samples this month, but I'm not as cranky as that post suggests. I'm kind of entertained by the suckiness of my box this month, actually.)


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 13, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> "Remember that time your grandma spilled her entire whiskey sour on her polyester pantsuit, soaking all the loose honey-lemon throat lozenges and menthol cigarettes in the blazer pocket, and then you spent the whole 2 hour car trip back from your sister’s karate competition squished in the backseat next to grandma, trying not to gag from the cloying, vaguely medicinal musty stench? That’s exactly what this fragrance reminds me of, except it’s somehow even worse."


I hate perfume, and this really resonated with me. It's also hilarious.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for keeping us entertained @@Jay.Aitch.Gee! Your post was so funny as always.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 13, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> (I just reread my previous post, and it sounds more Andy Rooney-esque than I meant it to. I'm disappointed in my samples this month, but I'm not as cranky as that post suggests. I'm kind of entertained by the suckiness of my box this month, actually.)


It was hilarious. And Andy Rooney was kind of amazing


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 13, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> It was hilarious. And Andy Rooney was kind of amazing


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 13, 2016)

I got the curated and was excited about the coupon for rifle paper until I realized as of now, they don't have tumblers, tote bags or cell phone cases that will fit my phone.  It's good until December, so I can check back regularly. There isn't much chance of my tossing out the coupon because it's almost as cute as the box.  

As to Beaver shampoo, I researched this last year. I believe the Chinese company was trying to confuse people into thinking they were Green Beaver, an organic all-natural shampoo company in Canada.  It would be like selling hand cream and lip balms under the name Kurt's Wasps. Only someone who spoke English as a second or third language would see no problem with this name.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 14, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> "Remember that time your grandma spilled her entire whiskey sour on her polyester pantsuit, soaking all the loose honey-lemon throat lozenges and menthol cigarettes in the blazer pocket, and then you spent the whole 2 hour car trip back from your sister’s karate competition squished in the backseat next to grandma, trying not to gag from the cloying, vaguely medicinal musty stench? That’s exactly what this fragrance reminds me of, except it’s somehow even worse."
> 
> So....this was not my best month. I'm in a year sub through November, otherwise I would seriously think about taking a break from BB for awhile.


Please let this post to BB!


----------



## ViciousT (Apr 14, 2016)

So, I got the Acure Pore Minimizing Scrub...except it's an empty, unsealed tub...there was never a product in this tube period.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 14, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Andy Rooney is my inspiration! To think, he made a successful career out of complaining about minor inconveniences for 2 minutes once a week.


So true. It doesn't get better than that!


----------



## basementsong (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi, everyone. Usually just a lurker but I need to vent about that Au Natural sample. I didn't even pick it and I still got it and UGH. I've had the shadow on for maybe 35 min now and it creased basically immediately. And don't even get me started on the sample size/package combination. I could barely get the shadow on to a brush, so how would this even work for blush? I'm just annoyed and want to know whose half-baked idea this sample was.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 14, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Andy Rooney is my inspiration! To think, he made a successful career out of complaining about minor inconveniences for 2 minutes once a week.


My boyfriend would say this is my life's work....but I feel a little venting is healthy.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 14, 2016)

ViciousT said:


> So, I got the Acure Pore Minimizing Scrub...except it's an empty, unsealed tub...there was never a product in this tube period.


Omg! I'd email BB, you can even send them pictures. That's crazy!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 14, 2016)

basementsong said:


> Hi, everyone. Usually just a lurker but I need to vent about that Au Natural sample. I didn't even pick it and I still got it and UGH. I've had the shadow on for maybe 35 min now and it creased basically immediately. And don't even get me started on the sample size/package combination. I could barely get the shadow on to a brush, so how would this even work for blush? I'm just annoyed and want to know whose half-baked idea this sample was.


I"m getting my sample of this today, I just have to see this. People on Facebook said it's Barbie sized.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 14, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I"m getting my sample of this today, I just have to see this. People on Facebook said it's Barbie sized.


I don't mind small samples like the Balm cosmetics, I think they're adorable but still usable. But the au naturale sample is tiny though in a nice compact, each pan is so narrow that you can't even get your finger in there to apply. Their full size items are nice. I got the rose gold highlighter in the LE box today and it has nice packaging and my hand is still glowing where I swatched it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 14, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I got the curated and was excited about the coupon for rifle paper until I realized as of now, they don't have tumblers, tote bags or cell phone cases that will fit my phone.  It's good until December, so I can check back regularly. There isn't much chance of my tossing out the coupon because it's almost as cute as the box.
> 
> As to Beaver shampoo, I researched this last year. I believe the Chinese company was trying to confuse people into thinking they were Green Beaver, an organic all-natural shampoo company in Canada.  It would be like selling hand cream and lip balms under the name Kurt's Wasps. Only someone who spoke English as a second or third language would see no problem with this name.


Ahhh, stuff from China.  One more reason I unsubbed in December and haven't been tempted to re-sub yet.  Mainly, I just didn't like the samples anymore, but it seemed like Birchbox was moving further away from cruelty-free ... not that they were ever cruelty-free to begin with ...


----------



## ViciousT (Apr 15, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Omg! I'd email BB, you can even send them pictures. That's crazy!


That is exactly what I did.  Pics and all.  Was the most unique 'sample' I've ever received....


----------



## cbs73 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey y'all....so, speaking of healthy Andy Rooney-esque venting (btw, he was a WWII war correspondent as well as complainer in chief on 60 Minutes)....*cracks neck and knuckles*.....so.  I reserved the phone charger as my add on this month.  I've started traveling a lot for work and it would be perfect for me at the airport.  I saved my confirm email, which said I would get my add on with my box, and went on my merry way.  I come home from work one day and I find my April box shoved in my mailbox, no add on.  I email customer service, using my confirmation email as the base.  Ugh.  First I get a response asking me to forward my confirmation email.  "Um, how about you scroll down?" I scream in my head, but nicely tell the dummy pants cs rep that I used my confirm email as the base of my inquiry.  She responds that she reached out to the tech team and they said the charger was removed from my order and they're all sold out.....but! When it comes back in stock, I get to buy it at full price!  YAY!  I lost it.  I mean, yeah, I know it is a trivial thing, but I explain that I have been with Birchbox since 2012 and an Ace since 2014 and for her to place blame on the client was completely unacceptable.  She responds by giving me 100 points for my troubles and suddenly appearing very contrite and apologetic.  BUT!  I did ask about anniversary codes in my initial email and she did say they still dole those out....haven't seen my four year one yet....but at this point, I am just hoarding points to get Shu Uemura hair products so, whatever.

In other news, I signed up for Play from Sephora....


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 16, 2016)

My regular box is on the left and I bought the curated one on the right. The Au Naturale sample is real small but I was able to get some decent swatches and while the colors are pretty garish on my skin tone, they are long-lasting. I haven't even opened the PBJ Smoothie Stick but I have to say that I do like the Juliette has a gun, it smells pretty nice. Not something I would buy full size (for $100, I'd rather buy something I really LOVE) but I like that my box had several things I'm interested in trying. Oh and who could resist the boxes this month?? LOVE them!


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 16, 2016)

Has anyone used their Rifle 20% discount code?  I have two accounts and since I got two codes, I'm pleased they are good until the end of the year.  

I have my eye on a deep discounted phone case (because my phone is ancient) and one of the LeSportSac makeup bags.  The only thing holding me back is that I don't like paying for shipping (basically it will be a wash because shipping will probably be around the same amount as my discount code).  

Curious to know what you would recommend from Rifle Paper (it all looks so good!  I love the clothing, but it's way out of my budget).


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 16, 2016)

@@Sadejane I'm happy that Rifle codes are good until the end of the year, too. I am planning on waiting until holiday season for deep discounts and free shipping specials (if any) to place my orders. I love their notebooks and tumblers. I wish they had the nice tote from last year's BB available and discounted, it looked so nice.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Apr 16, 2016)

I am actually really happy with my box this month. This is the first month in a long time that I am keeping all of the products. I even got two of the burt's bees chapsticks (I'm not sure if we were supposed to get two, but I feel like it was probably an accident).


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Apr 18, 2016)

When do we get may spoilers!? Usually the sneak peek video goes up around the fifteenth!! My impatience is growing.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2016)

lipstick_lady said:


> When do we get may spoilers!? Usually the sneak peek video goes up around the fifteenth!! My impatience is growing.


It seems like they are late with the video this month and we didn't have a thread yet either for May. Just opened one up today but still no video https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/141002-birchbox-may-2016-spoilers/


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 23, 2016)

My second box arrived yesterday and I am so happy with everything in it. It was a 7 item box + Eyeko fat liquid eyeliner GWS (finally). I tried the Juliette Has a Gun - Not a Perfume for the first time, that Cetalox is a very familiar note, masculine but kind of comforting. I like the PBJ lipstick, it is so soft and smells nice.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 23, 2016)

I reopened an old account on the twentieth using the rifle books code. Now I am worried that I won't get an April box but a May one. I was hoping for a PBJ stick or a Burt's Bees chapstick.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 25, 2016)

My April cheat loaded.  I'm getting my PBJ stick along with Beaver shampoo/conditioner, RMS wipes and some BB cream. Not the best box but not a pile of leftover junk either.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 26, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> My April cheat loaded.  I'm getting my PBJ stick along with Beaver shampoo/conditioner, RMS wipes and some BB cream. Not the best box but not a pile of leftover junk either.


PBJ lipstick is really good, hope you will like it.


----------

